# Hohe Auslastung bei Festplattenzugriffen (SATA)

## Salem

UPDATE UNTEN

Hallo,

mal eine kleine Frage zu einem Software RAID 1.

Ich habe hier aktuell einen RAID 1 am laufen der mir im täglichen Betrieb recht lahm vorkommt.

Reading:

```
# hdparm -t /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1

/dev/sda1:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  1.88 seconds = 100.19 MB/sec

/dev/sdc1:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  1.84 seconds = 102.13 MB/sec

# hdparm -t /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  1.84 seconds = 101.91 MB/sec
```

Writing:

```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/x/temp bs=1M count=8192 

8192+0 records in

8192+0 records out

8589934592 bytes (8.6 GB) copied, 114.672 s, 74.9 MB/s
```

Verbaut habe ich WD Platten Typ WD1001FALS.

Ich kann jetzt gar nicht sagen in wie weit diese Zahlen in Ordnung sind, eventuell hängt die "gefühlte" Lahmheit auch mit etwas anderem zusammen.

Danke

----------

## Max Steel

Für plausible Werte empfehle ich hdparm -tT /dev/foo

(Da -t und -T machen einen unterschied).

Aber die Werte die du da hast sind schon völlig in Ordnung. Allerdings kenne ich persönlich nur IDE Platten bisher... Wobei eine ist SATA, aber da hab ich noch keine Werte gemessen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ähm...

RAID 1 ist auf Ausfallsicherheit ausgelegt, nicht Geschwindigkeit.

Wenn überhaupt ist das lesen bisschen schneller...

Guck mal den Speed einer Platte an (z.B. hdparm -Tt /dev/sda) da wirst du wohl auch nur deine 60 - 80 MB/s haben und dann sind  100 MB/s i.o.

Btw. Mein Raid 5 mit vier Samsung F1 kommt gerade mal auf 220MB/s  :Wink: 

----------

## Jimini

Ich komme auf ähnliche Werte. Ich habe 2 WD15EADS im RAID1 an einem Intel 945GCLF (Atom 230) laufen:

```
/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1024 MB in  2.00 seconds = 511.68 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  286 MB in  3.02 seconds =  94.75 MB/sec

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1026 MB in  2.00 seconds = 512.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  268 MB in  3.06 seconds =  87.44 MB/sec
```

Die Samsung HD103SI in meinem Desktoprechner kommt auch auf "nur" etwa 110 MB/sec, deine Werte sollten daher in Ordnung sein.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Salem

Danke. Denke das größere Problem ist der Software RAID.

Kopiervorgänge reichen schon aus und X bzw. KDE wird langsam und stockt sogar teilweise. Auch das anlegen von einer Datei in ktorrent wirkt sich so aus. Bei einem emerge hängt teilweise kurz der Mauszeiger und die MP3-Wiedergabe. Ein unrar reicht aus um eben mal für mehrere Sekunden nicht arbeiten zu können.

Gerade bei einem Restart wurde ein fsck über eine 350 GB Partition laufen gelassen der rund 13 Minuten gebraucht hat.... (ext3)

Eigentlich sollte sowas doch gar nicht passieren dürfen. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt k.A. was bei mir hier falsch läuft, habe bewusst ein RAID 1 gewählt weil ein RAID 5 mehr Perfomance frisst, wobei der RAID eventuell gar nicht daran schuld ist.

Als CPU ist ein i5-750 verbaut, 8 GB Ram und 2x die erwähnte WD1001FALS im RAID 1 Betrieb.... Muss wohl mal eine Non-Raid-Platte einbauen, eventuell hängt es ja auch mit allen Zugriffen auf die Festplatten zusammen. Damals hätte ich da einen "vergessenen" DMA-Modus vermutet  :Smile: 

Achja, muss man bei den SATA-Ports eigentlich irgendetwas beachten? Im Bios ist da von Primary und Secondary die Rede, aber dachte das würde nur bei IDE einen Unterschied machen...

Danke

----------

## Salem

So, ich habe noch eine dritte Festplatte in meinen Rechner gebaut (gleicher Typ) um das mit der ganzen Auslastung/Geschwindigkeit nochmal teste zu können.

Das scheint alles gar nicht an meinem Softwareraid zu liegen, das Problem habe ich genauso auf der Festplatte ohne Raid. Es reicht ein normaler Kopiervorgang einer Datei oder auch das Anlegen eines Torrents mit ktorrent (Allocation) und der ganze Rechner bzw. speziell KDE hängt immer wieder mal komplett für ein paar Sekunden. k.A. was da los ist...

Hier nochmal Auszüge aus meiner Konfiguration:

Festplatte ist eine WD WD1001FALS die über Sata angeschlossen ist (3x im Rechner, 2 davon im Raid 1 Betreib)

Folgende Meldungen kommen beim booten:

```
    1.336333] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.336342] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.336614]   alloc irq_desc for 30 on node -1

[    1.336615]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    1.336621] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.336646] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    1.347798] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    1.348240] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst 

[    1.348681] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.357782] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.358094] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.358386] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.358681] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.358976] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.359268] scsi5 : ahci

[    1.359638] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc100 irq 30

[    1.360079] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc180 irq 30

[    1.360518] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc200 irq 30

[    1.360959] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc280 irq 30

[    1.361398] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc300 irq 30

[    1.361836] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc380 irq 30

[    1.362292] ahci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.372760] ahci 0000:02:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    1.373201] ahci 0000:02:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    1.373518] ahci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.373568] scsi6 : ahci

[    1.677374] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.688676] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1001FALS-00J7xx, 05.00K05, max UDMA/133

[    1.688923] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.689968] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.700397] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1001FALS-0 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.700955] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    1.700970] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.701662] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.706797] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.706809] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.707312]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.718263] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.407214] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.421252] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1001FALS-75J7xx, 05.00K05, max UDMA/133

[    2.421509] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.422843] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.433345] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1001FALS-7 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.434359] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    2.434489] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    2.435066] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    2.435314] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.435327] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.435830]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

[    2.443606] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

    3.156363] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.168488] ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1001FALS-00J7xx, 05.00K05, max UDMA/133

[    3.168745] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.170070] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.181450] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1001FALS-0 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.182500] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    3.182785] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    3.183251] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    3.183535] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.183546] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.184047]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

[    3.195491] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

```

```
veerle ~ # lspci -v |grep -i sata

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

```

Auf allen Platten ist jeweils ein LVM mit mehreren Partitionen. An sich geht auch alles prima....

Danke

----------

## bas89

Ich hab die Probleme auch mit einem Laptop mit SATA-Festplatte ohne RAID, aber mit LVM (verschlüsselt). Ich weiß nicht, ob evtl. die Verschlüsselung die Probleme verursacht. Beim Kopieren von großen Daten friert das System gern stark ein. Auch wichtig in dem Zusammenhang wird wohl der Scheduler sein, bei mir ist es der BrainFuck-Scheduler.

----------

## Salem

Verschlüsselt habe ich nichts.

Aber das mit den Hängern nervt extrem. Wenn ich eine Datei per unrar entpacke sehe ich bei htop 15-20% CPU-Belastung, aber selbst der Dateizugriff per samba hängt zu 100%....

Oder ein normales "cp -R A B" reicht schon aus, unter KDE nicht mehr arbeiten zu können. Fenster hängen, das Bild wird teilweise nicht aufgebaut, die Maus stockt, Desktopwechsel hängt und teilweise 30 Sekunden komplette Pause. Wenn ich dann in der Console ein htop eingebe erscheint der Text 5 Sekunden später....

Unter Windows ist das alles kein Problem, deshalb versteh ich das nicht ganz  :Sad: 

UPDATE

Gerade gesehen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793263-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

Mal probieren....war mir so gar nicht bewusst, k.A. ob sowas daran schuld ist.

----------

## direx

 *Salem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal probieren....war mir so gar nicht bewusst, k.A. ob sowas daran schuld ist.

 

Also dass es wirklich am I/O Scheduler liegt kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen - ich würde erstmal die Finger davon lassen, da CFQ für HDDs IMHO immer die beste Wahl ist. Ich denke da eher an ein Controller-Problem. Sind die Platten in einem externen Gehäuse oder direkt angeschlossen?

 *Salem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> veerle ~ # lspci -v |grep -i sata
> 
> ...

 

Hmm, an welchem Controller hast du denn die Platten dran?

Viele Grüße

direx

----------

## Salem

 *direx wrote:*   

>  *Salem wrote:*   
> 
> Mal probieren....war mir so gar nicht bewusst, k.A. ob sowas daran schuld ist. 
> 
> Also dass es wirklich am I/O Scheduler liegt kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen - ich würde erstmal die Finger davon lassen, da CFQ für HDDs IMHO immer die beste Wahl ist. Ich denke da eher an ein Controller-Problem. Sind die Platten in einem externen Gehäuse oder direkt angeschlossen?
> ...

 

Klar, direkt am SATA-Port im Gehäuse. Habe es testweise mal mit dem ZEN-Kernel und den BFS (Brainfuck) Scheduler probiert und alles läuft hier Welten besser.

Kaum noch Hänger, kann auch neben einem unrar oder größeren Filevorgang noch weiterarbeiten.

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm, an welchem Controller hast du denn die Platten dran?

 

Sollte der normale Non-Raid-Onboardcontroller sein, also:

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0]) .

Danke

----------

## direx

OK. Der Intel Controller sollte normalerweise die bessere Wahl sein, aber treten die Probleme auch am JMicron auf? Hast du schonmal probiert, im BIOS AHCI auszuschalten?

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem und es stellte sich heraus, dass meine Platten mit AHCI Probleme hatten. Mit neuerer Festplatten-Firmware bzw. ohne AHCI klappte dann alles.

Viele Grüße

direx

----------

## mokia

 *Salem wrote:*   

> So, ich habe noch eine dritte Festplatte in meinen Rechner gebaut (gleicher Typ) um das mit der ganzen Auslastung/Geschwindigkeit nochmal teste zu können.
> 
> Das scheint alles gar nicht an meinem Softwareraid zu liegen, das Problem habe ich genauso auf der Festplatte ohne Raid. Es reicht ein normaler Kopiervorgang einer Datei oder auch das Anlegen eines Torrents mit ktorrent (Allocation) und der ganze Rechner bzw. speziell KDE hängt immer wieder mal komplett für ein paar Sekunden. k.A. was da los ist...
> 
> 

 

Nach diesen daten, geht es einfach nicht schneller:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/hitachi-western-digital-terabyte,2017-3.html

"The Caviar Black provides a fast 106 MB/s maximum read/write transfer rate"

MFG

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *mokia wrote:*   

>  *Salem wrote:*   So, ich habe noch eine dritte Festplatte in meinen Rechner gebaut (gleicher Typ) um das mit der ganzen Auslastung/Geschwindigkeit nochmal teste zu können.
> 
> Das scheint alles gar nicht an meinem Softwareraid zu liegen, das Problem habe ich genauso auf der Festplatte ohne Raid. Es reicht ein normaler Kopiervorgang einer Datei oder auch das Anlegen eines Torrents mit ktorrent (Allocation) und der ganze Rechner bzw. speziell KDE hängt immer wieder mal komplett für ein paar Sekunden. k.A. was da los ist...
> 
>  
> ...

 

++

und die erreiche ich mit hdparm -tT auch mit meiner FALS   :Wink: 

mehr geht wohl (leider) wirklich nicht

----------

